# K7vta+



## benni_wue (9. Dezember 2004)

*ASROCK K7VTA4+  & PROBLEME [USB, Grafik]*

hi,
Prob:

System:
256MB DDRAM 266MHZ
 Asrock K7VT4A+
chipsatz: via kt600
Sempron 2200+
WINXP mit SP1

jo läuft soweit alles... problem is:

Nach jedem neustat muss ich USB treiber neu installieren ... erkennt net die Maus...
und Grafik is auf 4 BIT eingestellt und erkennt auch net die GF2 TI richtig... und wenn ich treiber installier ists nach nem neustart das selbe....

und nach dem WinXP loading bildschirm is das bild 4-6min Schwarz dann geht er in windows... in windows selbst,. is die gewschindigkeit normal !

bios is das aktuellste drauf!
wenn einer was weiss bitte melden!

BIG THX =)


----------

